# Informative websites for Rhodes residents



## JuliaT (Aug 8, 2009)

If you are new to Rhodes you might want to take a look at these new (to me anyway) websites.

The first is a very informative website from an American lady living in Athens. Aimed mostly at US expats but some good links and interesting info here - livingingreece.gr

The second is a good new site for expats in Rhodes. Quite a lot of what's on and general info about Rhodes here - livinginrhodes.com

For Lindians there is also the lindosforum.com site.

Happy browsing!

Julia


----------

